# NP Set makeup at Target - is it good?



## hopeless novice (Oct 5, 2008)

I did some swatches on my hand from the NP set eyeshadows that was on display at Target. Very good quality, I found it to be heavy pigmented, and plus it is shimmery which I like.




I wonder is it worth the hefty price (5 gr. trio for $20) though? It is better than anything I have ever sampled. But does it crease, blend well, etc.?

Has anyone tried it? What are your thoughts?


----------



## kyuubified (Oct 5, 2008)

There's a review of it here NP Set by Napoleon Perdis: More Beauty at Target: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds

Hope it helps.


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks that was a very good and complete review. I kinda guess it didn't have much staying power because it was cleaned off easily when I applied Burt's Bees lotion.


----------



## AppleRose (Oct 6, 2008)

A side question, if anybody knows:

How different is the NP Target line from regular NP products?


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 6, 2008)

NP is a great line. And not just for a drugstore product. You are right, the colors are fantastic, the pigment is very good and they do blend well.

I've tried two of the shades:

NP Set Eye Palette Eye Shadow - New Orleans Smokey

NP Set Eye Palette Eye Shadow - Chicago Taupe

In addition, another nice product from his line is the NP Set Eyeliner - Dubai Green. Really nice to give your eyes a change of pace from black/brown.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the quality is very good but imo, the line is too expensive to be a ds item. They may be cheaper than at Ulta but even MAC is cheaper than this. I guess if you absolutely love it, it really shouldn't matter how expensive it is, as long as you can afford it.

The only other downfall with this line apart from the price is that I love to be able to test my products at the store for this price. I don't mind paying 25 for a lip gloss as long as I can test it out first before I buy it. I'm very lazy about having to test it at home, then go back and return it because I didnt like the color.


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the quality is very good but imo, the line is too expensive to be a ds item. They may be cheaper than at Ulta but even MAC is cheaper than this. I guess if you absolutely love it, it really shouldn't matter how expensive it is, as long as you can afford it. 
The only other downfall with this line apart from the price is that I love to be able to test my products at the store for this price. I don't mind paying 25 for a lip gloss as long as I can test it out first before I buy it. I'm very lazy about having to test it at home, then go back and return it because I didnt like the color.

You can test it at the store, they have displays. Actually NP set was the only makeup line that Target allows shoppers to test. That's why I was able to test it. But you probably would not want to, the shoppers at my Target made a mess of the test samples especially the lip glosses...nasty.



The line has been there for only less than 2 weeks. 
Are you sure Mac is cheaper? NP set's eyeshadow trio of 5 grams is $20, whereas Mac's eye shadow quad is $38 and if the size of each pan is 1.5 gr as like the Mac single shadows than the total amount of the quad would be 6 grams. So NP set is $4 per gram and Mac is $6.33 per gram. But the quality of NP set should be close to Mac quality if they want to be competitive with Mac. I haven't tried Mac to compare though.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww shoot! Smart girl, breaking the cost/gram down... You go girl!

I still think that NP is too expensive to be at Target tho...


----------



## Kathy (Oct 6, 2008)

I tested it also and thought it was great quality. Very pigmented and creamy. I was sooo tempted, but I resisted because I have so much e/s already. For 3 e/s of that quality I don't think $20 is that expensive. It reminded me of Stila actually and it's much cheaper than that!


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awww shoot! Smart girl, breaking the cost/gram down... You go girl! Lol, you can tell, price is a major issue for me.




Kathy, would you say that NP set makeup is just as good as MAC?


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *hopeless novice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can test it at the store, they have displays. Actually NP set was the only makeup line that Target allows shoppers to test. That's why I was able to test it. But you probably would not want to, the shoppers at my Target made a mess of the test samples especially the lip glosses...nasty.



The line has been there for only less than 2 weeks. 
Are you sure Mac is cheaper? NP set's eyeshadow trio of 5 grams is $20, whereas Mac's eye shadow quad is $38 and if the size of each pan is 1.5 gr as like the Mac single shadows than the total amount of the quad would be 6 grams. So NP set is $4 per gram and Mac is $6.33 per gram. But the quality of NP set should be close to Mac quality if they want to be competitive with Mac. I haven't tried Mac to compare though.

Oh i love math



I don't ever buy the quads though. 36 is too much imo. I hate it when they do that with the testers. at my target, They didn't have a tester stand for np and that turned me away. I'd be willing to try them out if they had the stand up.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 6, 2008)

Quality wise, I'd say yes. Where MAC is better is in their variety of texture/finishes and their huge color selection. But, as far as quality I thought the NP was great!


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 6, 2008)

I swatched one of the trios at Target, and I wanted it but I didn't give in because I have so much shadows!! I have both NP at MAC. I would say they are very comparable and equally as pigmented.


----------



## RoxyJ (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is true, but I heard that NP is very similar to LaFemme. I haven't has the opportunity to try these yet (I can't find a canadian source) but word is they are pretty good. The only place I have found that carries it is makeupmania.com.


----------

